# We made a YouTube Page



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

Hey guys! So, few days ago I decided I wanted to make a YouTube channel dedicated to my budgies.

I always see people having guinea pig, hamster, and rabbit pet accounts on YouTube and actually really enjoy them. They tend to do theme cage tours and care related video's! Unfortunately, not many do them about parrots. I only know few. Less than five actually... I really want to give it a shot and hopefully you guys can check it out. Let me know what you guys would like to see. Many of my followers on Instagram wanted to see cage tour, taming and diet related videos :thumbup:

Also, this was harder than I thought. I took me two days just making my account somewhat presentable. 

The first video is basically me introducing my budgies. Here is the link:





Our Instagram page is:
https://www.instagram.com/my.budgies.03/


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

Love the idea of a budgie Insta account! Your birds are gorgeous. I love the bath picture. I may need to finally make an account just to do this myself. Haha
Good luck with your videos!


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

SouthernFried said:


> Love the idea of a budgie Insta account! Your birds are gorgeous. I love the bath picture. I may need to finally make an account just to do this myself. Haha
> Good luck with your videos!


Thank you! Hopefully it works out well


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Love your YouTube and Instagram!
The YouTube video is very creative! :thumbup::clap:


----------



## Birdbaby (Jun 11, 2016)

Love the video! Your birds are super cute!


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

Pegg said:


> Love your YouTube and Instagram!
> The YouTube video is very creative! :thumbup::clap:


I'm glad you liked our channel and Instagram account! It did take a bit of a while to do considering how simple it looked. Lol... :001_rolleyes:



Birdbaby said:


> Love the video! Your birds are super cute!


I'm glad you liked the video! Thank you


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, I love your YouTube intro of Lemon, Kiwi, and Snowy! They're all gorgeous and the video is crystal clear HD.:2thunbs: I also love Snowy's cute little 'chicken legs'


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

Jedikeet said:


> Aww, I love your YouTube intro of Lemon, Kiwi, and Snowy! They're all gorgeous and the video is crystal clear HD.:2thunbs: I also love Snowy's cute little 'chicken legs'


I use a Canon T3i but I plan on getting new lens anyways. I use a standard one and it's time to invest in a good quality lens  Lol, Snowy's legs always makes me giggle. She looks adorable


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Fatma, I'm glad that the first video turned out so well! I think it's a great idea


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> Fatma, I'm glad that the first video turned out so well! I think it's a great idea


Thank you! I'm glad you liked it


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

That is such a good idea! My cousin had a hamster and she was always watching themed cage tours and care videos, and I thought, "why doesn't someone do that for budgies?" Now someone is going to!


----------



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

mexicoandice said:


> That is such a good idea! My cousin had a hamster and she was always watching themed cage tours and care videos, and I thought, "why doesn't someone do that for budgies?" Now someone is going to!


That's how I always felt as well! Hopefully it turns out for the best


----------

